# My Nintendo Collection



## JinksKid (Mar 13, 2009)

I just recieved my Watermelon N64 so i have decided to pull everything out and take a photo.. here it all is:





click here for a bigger image


Also here is the promo thingy about the Funtastic N64 series. Oh yeah.. i have all those n64 controllers on that link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And here is just some of the extra stuff thats stored: here & here


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 13, 2009)

WTF MAN THAT IS PWN!

Sooo many 64's!

Awesome collection. Hope you're still adding to it.


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 13, 2009)

I know where you live.


----------



## Tozarian (Mar 13, 2009)

fgsfds


----------



## Satangel (Mar 13, 2009)

Dude, those N64's are so nice!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 13, 2009)

Outstanding Nintendo collection!  No US SNES though?  I know they were ugly as hell but you need one to complete the collection.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Mar 13, 2009)

OCD much? lol

ehhh, I guess everyone needs a hobby...


----------



## Fakie! (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow that's nice. I'm loving your N64 collection. Do you have a N64 Donkey kong controller? Those were awesome.


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 14, 2009)

Thats awesome, but I think you have a bit of an obsession lol.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Mar 14, 2009)

Holy crap dude, you need to dust off your 1:1 kart.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 14, 2009)

It's....Beautiful!  Awesome collection, man.


----------



## Lelouch (Mar 15, 2009)

lets hang out


----------



## Radiopools (Mar 18, 2009)

That is both impressive and awesome! A serious collection!


----------



## Hillsy_ (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice collection, I was trying to see your Game & Watch collection... Donkey Kong 1?  Mario Bros(packaging parcels), Donkey Kong Junior? &...I can't tell the rest.

Did you ever play Crazy Kong?  Possibly my favourite, fighting dracula & the skeletion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fond memories


----------



## Sstew (Mar 20, 2009)

Dude that 64 collection is amazing.
Agreed you need a US SNES, I thought they looked better IMO
Also, are you missing a "Virtual Boy" I know it bombed, but it should still be in the collection.

Anyway thats some dedication
Congrats


----------



## RustyScrew (Mar 20, 2009)

That's masturbatory.


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 20, 2009)

thats an awesome collection man
but im not seeing a virtual boy


----------



## sgand (Mar 22, 2009)

I had a Virtual Boy


----------



## King Zargo (Mar 22, 2009)

I would kill for one of those NES.


----------



## Cactus_Jock (Mar 23, 2009)

Cool collection I had most of the Nintendo consoles (except Game & Watch and Virtual Boy) but not all as neat as that. lol

I see the SNES Super Scope. I was a big fan of that but apart from the 6 games that came with it there was Yoshi's Safari and that was about it.

There even a ROB there also. I still use the SNES aracde stick as I've got one of those SNES port USB things. The Super Smart Joy or something like that.

I only had 2 N64s. The original and when that got played out then I had the see through emerald green one. Great collection of N64s though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah no Virtual Boy but I wasn't a big fan of it but still completes your collection I guess.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 23, 2009)

that collection alone is probably worth around £10,000 at least, nice set of n64's you have there i only have the purple one, i've never even heard or seen the orange and grey, red and grey and blue and grey n64s

edit: one thing you don't have and i do, and that is a resident evil 4 limited edition gamecube.


----------



## Destiny (Mar 24, 2009)

Holy crap!

That's freakin' awesome.

You obviously are a dedicated fan of Nintendo..


----------



## MistahJelly (Mar 24, 2009)

Whoa, that spun my head right round


----------

